

The Myth of Prodigy and Why it Matters - blackswan
http://www.psychologicalscience.org/observer/getArticle.cfm?id=2026

======
pmichaud
Really good actually, give it a read. The last time I offered a summary of an
article to the community I was voted to -4, so this time I'll just say: worth
the read.

